# Switzerland bans boiling lobsters alive



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/travel/article/switzerland-lobster-boiling-banned/index.html

"The move is a response to studies that suggest lobsters are sentient with advanced nervous systems that may feel pain."


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, how exactly do they plan to enforce this? With the Lobster Police?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Included in the ban is how lobsters are transported and kept alive prior to cooking.

It is encouraging that studies are being done on best practices for transporting and keeping these animals that are used for human consumption.

At minimum, it would be nice if people adopt the wherewithal to police themselves.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fisheye said:


> Included in the ban is how lobsters are transported and kept alive prior to cooking.
> 
> It is encouraging that studies are being done on best practices for transporting and keeping these animals that are used for human consumption.
> 
> At minimum, it would be nice if people adopt the wherewithal to police themselves.


That just says they can't be kept on ice during transportation. How exactly do they plan on forcing people to "stun" the lobsters before cooking them?

A law that requires people to police themselves is not a law at all.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

How do you think every other law works? No smoking in closed public places for instance, you can smoke at your own home sure but can't smoke inside the bar/restaurant. You can go ahead and try but if someone reported you and you got caught you'll probably issued a ticket and penalty. So if the law passed and a restaurant are caught boiling the lobster alive do you think they'll be penalised? Why are you so confused? Do you need more examples?



solarz said:


> That just says they can't be kept on ice during transportation. How exactly do they plan on forcing people to "stun" the lobsters before cooking them?
> 
> A law that requires people to police themselves is not a law at all.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

This law is good, it's good to be as humane as possible to animal. We are omnivore we do eat animals and plants but we can be more mindful about it like buying free range and humanely certified meat. We don't need to prolong their pain and suffering before eating them.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

clubsoda said:


> How do you think every other law works? No smoking in closed public places for instance, you can smoke at your own home sure but can't smoke inside the bar/restaurant. You can go ahead and try but if someone reported you and you got caught you'll probably issued a ticket and penalty. So if the law passed and a restaurant are caught boiling the lobster alive do you think they'll be penalised? Why are you so confused? Do you need more examples?


I'm confused as to how you can think smoking in a public place can be compared to cooking lobsters in one's home.

Public smoking can be monitored and reported. What's done in the privacy of one's home cannot.

Sure, I suppose someone could report you for cooking lobsters the illegal way, hence my comment on the lobster police.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

clubsoda said:


> This law is good, it's good to be as humane as possible to animal. We are omnivore we do eat animals and plants but we can be more mindful about it like buying free range and humanely certified meat. We don't need to prolong their pain and suffering before eating them.


This law is based on highly problematic assumptions.

The study cited observed a hermit crab abandonning its shell when subjected to electrical shock.

Any animal will react to noxious stimuli. It doesn't necessarily mean they have human concepts of pain and suffering. Corals will retract in response to attack. Mushrooms will even spew up their guts. Does this mean they experience pain and suffering? Should we stop fragging corals??

A lobster is a more advanced animal than corals, but is it more advanced than earthworms and flies? Ever tried to attach a worm to a fishing hook? Ever used a glue trap for flies? Those are not comfortable ways to die.

Besides, I don't know why people boil lobsters anyway. You lose delicious juice to the boiling water. Far better to steam them.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Hence the example cooking lobster illegally in the restaurant can be monitored and penalised are you still confused about that example? You really don't get how the law works? How about if you rent a room in a house and cook lobster illegally and got recorded and reported what do you think will happened to you?



clubsoda said:


> How do you think every other law works? No smoking in closed public places for instance, you can smoke at your own home sure but can't smoke inside the bar/restaurant. You can go ahead and try but if someone reported you and you got caught you'll probably issued a ticket and penalty. *So if the law passed and a restaurant are caught boiling the lobster alive do you think they'll be penalised*? Why are you so confused? Do you need more examples?





solarz said:


> I'm confused as to how you can think smoking in a public place can be compared to cooking lobsters in one's home.
> 
> Public smoking can be monitored and reported. What's done in the privacy of one's home cannot.
> 
> Sure, I suppose someone could report you for cooking lobsters the illegal way, hence my comment on the lobster police.


----------

